# Dillon gets bossy about head rubs



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I know I'm only encouraging the behavior by giving him what he wants, and I usually don't... he's just lucky he's cute and always deserving of lots of petting


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Haha, love it!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Too cute!!!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

LOL...I had to show my husband this, since my Jax does the exact same thing! So cute...you cant deny them some lovin!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Haha - so cute.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Too cute, don't feel bad, my two are even worse.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

LOL. that's great. thanks for sharing


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's priceless! ROFL

Robbie does the same thing.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hah, very cute! Flora does that too sometimes and I find it kind of annoying mostly because her paw pads are sooo rough and it hurts! But I always give in.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That was too cute! Danny won't hit me or paw at me, but he takes his paw and rests in on my arm. Dillon reminds me so much of Danny!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Pretty mild compared to my Cannella...we have spoiled her rotten!


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

That is too funny. Izzy does that to me all the time. So I guess we have spoiled them.


----------

